# Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege



## ven (6. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte vor meinen Blinker eine Fliege montieren. Habe das schon bei einigen Leuten gesehen. Am liebsten hätte ich da eine Garnelenfliege.

Woher bekomme ich solch eine Fliege? Und muss die sinkend oder schwimmend sein? Kann mir dazu jemand ein paar Tipps und Hinweise geben?

Danke!


----------



## Firefox2 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



ven schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte vor meinen Blinker eine Fliege montieren. Habe das schon bei einigen Leuten gesehen. Am liebsten hätte ich da eine Garnelenfliege.
> 
> ...


 




gucK´st Du hier dann ist alles beantwortet

http://www.wideopen.dk/info/Sea_Trout_Secrets_1_2_The_Flies_in_the_film_113l2.aspx


----------



## Justsu (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hi ven,

gute Meerforellenfliegen (und übrigens auch Blinker ) gibts z.B. da: 
http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/index.php?gm_boosted_category=Kuestenfliegen-190&cat=c190&page=1

Meine Favoriten sind die verschiedenen Pattegrisen Muster. Außerdem kann ich Dir als Springerfliegenmontage diese hier empfehlen: http://www.wideopen.dk/info/Glidende_ophænger_Havørredens_Hemmeligheder_125l1.aspx

Viele Grüße


----------



## ven (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Danke! Und welche Größe nimmt man da? 6 oder 4?


----------



## JanS (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Mit den Pattergrisen bist du gut beraten ;-) ...

ausserdem dürfen in meiner Box nicht fehlen

- Polar Magnus
- Juletrae
- Tangläufer
- nachts Wooly Bugger

;-) die anderen werden nicht verraten ...


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



ven schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte vor meinen Blinker eine Fliege montieren. Habe das schon bei einigen Leuten gesehen. Am liebsten hätte ich da eine Garnelenfliege.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich sowas lese #dwenn du mit Blinker fischt ist das doch scheiß egal ob sinkend oder schwimmend 
ich würde an deiner stelle die gute alte POLAR MAGNUS benutzen als sprinnger fliege 
die geht eigentlich immer 
warum 
frag die mefos mal |kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



JanS schrieb:


> Mit den Pattergrisen bist du gut beraten ;-) ...
> 
> ausserdem dürfen in meiner Box nicht fehlen
> 
> ...


 da du ja mit den platten tanzt :qbraust du die anderen fliegen auch nicht verraten #d den wattwurm würde ich nur am spiro fischen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese #dwenn du mit Blinker fischt ist das doch scheiß egal ob sinkend oder schwimmend
> ich würde an deiner stelle die gute alte POLAR MAGNUS benutzen als sprinnger fliege
> die geht eigentlich immer
> warum
> frag die mefos mal |kopfkrat


|good:


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hab jetzt die Polar Magnus geordert aber die hatten sie nur in Göße 4. Sollte ich noch versuchen welche in 6 zu bekommen oder ist 4 auch OK? Was würdet ihr einen Anfänger für Blinker empfehlen? 

Wie weit sollte der Blinker von Springer weg sein und wie lang die Mundschnur vom Springer?

Edit: Die Preise für Polar Magnus gehen ja ganz schön weit auseinander.  Ich hab sie für 1,07,- das Stk. geordert und im obigen Link kostet eine  3,-. Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede??


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Es gibt Qualitätsunterschiede und Unterschiede hinsichtlich der verwendeten Haken, aber vor allem kommt es darauf an, wo die Fliegen her kommen.
Die günstigsten Fliegen werden oft von Kindern unter schlimmsten Bedingungen in Indien und anderswo gebunden. Da mal beim Anbieter nachfragen, wenn du sowas nicht unterstützen willst.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Die billigen, oft im Ausland gebundenen, sind vorallem nicht von Anglern gebunden.
Denen ist egal ob sich die Fliege sich nach ein paar würfen in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt !

Wenn ich selber binde, dann weiss ich was ich habe (Grundwicklung lackiert, guter Kopfknoten ect.) .
Ich will Fliegen die halten, auch wenn es länger dauert. 
Andere werden nach Masse bezahlt ....

Also gib lieber etwas mehr aus !


----------



## OssiHWI (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

wo würdet ihr denn bestellen wenn ihr sie nicht selber binden würdet? Es sei denn jemand würde für mich welche binden...is ja auch ne Variante...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Marios Fliegendose die Fliegen alle noch selber bindet, gehe aber davon aus, dass sie immer noch von guter Qualität sind. 
Daher würde ich sie dort kaufen, wenn ich nicht selber binden würde.

Ich hatte auch mal welche bei Outdoor....25 oder ähnlich bei Ebay bestellt, da ich schnell bestimmte brauchte. Diese ließen sich nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt um den Hakenschenkel drehen.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Naja, 3 sind schon bestellt... aber wenn die nichts taugen werd ich auch kein Fass aufmachen wegen 5,- inkl. Versand.

Welchen Laden könnt ihr denn empfehlen... und vor allen Dingen welche Bliker könnt ihr mir empfehlen?? 

Hab noch nie ne Mefo gefangen und das wird langsam mal Zeit (war aber auch noch nie gezielt auf Mefos los :q).


----------



## xfishbonex (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

kauf dir 4snaps in rot schwarz 20gramm stell dich ins wasser und baller das ding raus mehr braus du nicht 
wenn du mit springerfliege angels binde die fliege 50cm über den blinker 
und jetzt nicht reden ab ins wasser und viel glück #6lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

guck mal bei www.meerforellenblinker.de rein. Einziger Makel: ich würd die Drillinge austauschen. Meine haben angefangen zu rosten. Ansonsten geht rot/schwarz eigentlich immer.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hab es nur 5 Min. zum Hohenfelder Strand und werd mal los sobald ich die Fleigen habe. 

Wollte es auf jeden Fall mit Springer versuchen... die Snaps werd ich wohl auch in Kiel bekommen. 
Ist rot/schwarz immer angesagt oder gerade jetzt wo es sehr bewölkt ist?


----------



## OssiHWI (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

rot/schwarz geht immer. ansonsten bei sonnigem Wetter fische ich lieber Reizfarben: pink/gelb oder gelb/grün so in die Richtung.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Scheiss auf die Farbe, gut laufen muss der !

Snaps ist ´ne Bank !  #6


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Sind die von Gladsax sind auch Snaps #c
Von Gladsax hab ich noch paar Blinker und Wobler.
Die Blinker sehen aus wie Snaps wenn ich unter google Snaps eingebe.

Heissen die Snaps wenn die das Blei hinten eingequetscht haben oder ist Snaps ne Marke für sich?


----------



## Rosi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Moin Klaus, der Snap ist ein Blinker von Gladsax. Er dreht sich im Lauf um seine Achse. Ich würde da keinen Springer davor binden wollen. 

Der Springer ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und ich finde er sollte unbedingt schwimmend sein, ein Muddler  z.B. Keine Patti, die bekommt am Seitenarm nicht genug Bewegungsspielraum um sich "zu entfalten" .Eine Mundschnur darf nie länger als 15cm sein, sonst tüdelt das, eher reichen 10cm. Der Muddler schwebt von selbst und er sollte irisierendes Tinsel (UTC Mirage) im Schwanz haben. Fische sehen UV Licht und dieses Zeug enthält eine unheimlich anziehende Farbe.
Die Polar Magnus lebt von ihrem Nicken. Also sie hat einen beschwerten Kopf, welcher bei Zug hoch kommt und ohne Zug sinkt. Als Beifänger wirkt diese Bewegung nicht.


----------



## xfishbonex (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hallo Rosi 
denn erzähle mir mal bitte warum fast alle fische bei meinen kollegen auf die magnus ging als springer #d
lg andre


----------



## marioschreiber (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

...und warum sich meine Snaps sich nicht um ihre eigene Achse drehen ! ?


----------



## Rosi (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi
> denn erzähle mir mal bitte warum fast alle fische bei meinen kollegen auf die magnus ging als springer #d
> lg andre


Hi Andre, ich bin doch nicht allwissend, sei nicht sauer wenn ich andere Erfahrungen habe.  Vielleicht hatte er keine beschwerten Augen an der Magnus? Oder gar keine Augen? Oder er nimmt nur diese Sorte Fliegen, oder sie haben ein bestimmtes Tinsel in der Schwinge. Oder... Probier es selbst aus.

Ich schwöre halt auf kleine Muddler. Die brauchen nicht viel Bewegungsfreiheit und tänzeln berechenbar immer nach oben.


----------



## Rosi (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> ...und warum sich meine Snaps sich nicht um ihre eigene Achse drehen ! ?



Hmm, die sind bestimmt verbogen.:q

Hast du den Lauf mal vom Boot aus beobachtet? Ganz gewiß drehen sich die Dinger bei Zug um ihre Achse. Eigentlich verderben sie mit ihrem großen Widerstand Anglers Blinkergefühl für Entfernung und Tiefe. Ein klassischer Mefoblinker, wie Hansen Viktor oder Effzett oder Eitz Fly, bietet kaum Widerstand und bewegt sich zügig zum Ufer/Angler. Auch vom Spöki ist wenig zu merken unterwegs. 
Den Snap und ähnliche Blinker kann man garnicht so schnell führen wie die Klassiker. Eben weil sie sich im Lauf drehen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Also ich fische Springerfliegen, gerne weiße Muster, auch in Verbindung mit dem Snaps Draget. Ich wähle das Vorfach der Springerfliege in einer Stärke von 0,33 - 0,36 mm und max. 15 cm lang.
Leichtes verdrallen habe ich schon festgestellt und auch der Snaps Dragt dreht und schlägt mächtig im Wasser. Den Zug merkt man sehr stark. Mehr als bei anderen Ködern. Dennoch fängt diese Kombination sehr gut Fisch.
Etliche Mefos konnten der Fliege nicht widerstehen.

Aber jeder wie er mag.
Wer fängt, hat recht.  ;-)

Gruß Rolf


----------



## marioschreiber (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> ...Wer fängt, hat recht.



Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen !


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Rosi schrieb:


> Den Snap und ähnliche Blinker kann man garnicht so schnell führen wie die Klassiker. Eben weil sie sich im Lauf drehen.



Bei meinen Snapsen dreht sich nix. Snapse drehen sich nicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Sach ich doch ! 

Bester Blinker vonne Welt !


----------



## xfishbonex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Andre, ich bin doch nicht allwissend, sei nicht sauer wenn ich andere Erfahrungen habe.  Vielleicht hatte er keine beschwerten Augen an der Magnus? Oder gar keine Augen? Oder er nimmt nur diese Sorte Fliegen, oder sie haben ein bestimmtes Tinsel in der Schwinge. Oder... Probier es selbst aus.
> 
> Ich schwöre halt auf kleine Muddler. Die brauchen nicht viel Bewegungsfreiheit und tänzeln berechenbar immer nach oben.


 :gHallo Süsse 
klar haben sie gewicht ich hab sie ja selber gebunden 
aber sag mal :geigentlich ist das doch scheiß egal 
wenn die hunger haben fressen die eh alles 
was sich bewegt im ufersaum


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hallo Uli,

der Snaps dreht sich, ganz sicher.
Als alter Mono- Fischer habe ich das Verhalten schon oft verflucht.
Das Ding ist aber immer noch meine Nummer 1.
Wirft und fängt, kein weiterer Kommentar.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Gibbet kein Snapsporn?


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Snäppse drehen. Besonders beim Spinstop. Das macht Sie ja auch so attraktiv beim Stoppen. So isset (zumindest bei meinen


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Snäppse drehen. Besonders beim Spinstop.



Das sind ja nun zwei verschiedene Dinge. Aussage war "Snaps rotiert - deswegen Kurbeln schwer."


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Das kann ich allerdings auch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Also rotieren kann ich bestätigen sofern er keinen Knick bzw Biegung im vorderen Bereich hat,allerdings hat der Hansen Banzai dabei deutlich mehr Wiederstand im Wasser als der Snaps#6


----------



## Rosi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Also rotieren kann ich bestätigen sofern er keinen Knick bzw Biegung im vorderen Bereich hat,allerdings hat der Hansen Banzai dabei deutlich mehr Wiederstand im Wasser als der Snaps#6


 
Hi Addi, deshalb springt der Banzai auf den letzten Metern auch schnell aus dem Wasser, was ich nicht so mag. Er ist ein wenig länger als der Snap und ich finde bei Seitenwind treibt er ab.

Dann lieber den Wigglerpilk in 30g, der dreht sich ebenfalls im Lauf. Der Silberne ist identisch mit dem Silbersnap. Gleiche Form, gleiche Wurfweite, gleich fängig, halber Preis. Den gibt es auch in höheren Gewichten, 40g fürs Mittelmeer.

Ein anderer Dreher ist der Gno/Falkfish. Der ist aber etwas breiter am Kopf, größere Druckwelle, mehr Kraftaufwand beim Kurbeln und kommt noch früher aus dem Wasser als der Banzai. Man muß ihn langsam einkurbeln, sonst dreht er sich nicht. Er wird hier viel von den Flossenfischern auf Dorsch verwendet.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hab noch einige Snaps (wie ich jetzt weiß) in meiner Kiste.

Wie weit ist der Springer vom Blinker weg? Sollte ich wegen des dralls des Blinkers ein Dreifachwirbel nehmen oder reicht da ein "Normaler"? Lieber mit monofiler Schnur oder doch Geflecht mit etwas Monofiler als Puffer??

Werde von Ufer aus angeln und nicht ins Wasser gehen (will meinen Sohnemann nicht alleine am Ufer stehen lassen). Sollte ich trotzdem einen Watkescher (hab ja ne Wathose und könnte zum landen ins Wasser)  oder doch lieber einen mit längeren Stil nehmen?


----------



## kraft 67 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Hi Klaus ! Springer so 30-60 cm vor dem Blech hängen lassen an nicht zu langem Stück Schnur wg. der Tüdelei . Ich bevorzuge dünne Power-Pro mit ca. 1m FC-Mono , 30er od. 35er je nachdem . 
Wirbel nehme ich nie und hatte noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchem Drall , egal welches Eisen am Einhänger rotierte . 
Am allerbesten fühlen sich meine Fliegen allerdings an der Fliegenflitze:q . Hier jetzt bitte keine Kommentare wg. der Wurfdistanz ... 
Petri, Kraft


----------



## Rosi (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Werde von Ufer aus angeln und nicht ins Wasser gehen (will meinen Sohnemann nicht alleine am Ufer stehen lassen). Sollte ich trotzdem einen Watkescher (hab ja ne Wathose und könnte zum landen ins Wasser)  oder doch lieber einen mit längeren Stil nehmen?



Moin Klaus, wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst, dann kannst du die Fische stranden wie beim Brandungsangeln. Ich brauche dafür keinen Kescher. Sieh dir den Boden an und angle an den glatten Stellen, also da wo die See nicht grad Sand/Steine aufgetürmt hat. Kescher ist zu umständlich, egal wie lang der Stiel ist.

Für den Beifänger brauchst du unbedingt ein monofiles Vorfach. Wenn du den an eine Geflochtene knotest, scheuert sich ganz fix die Schnur durch. Also ich kenne keinen Knoten der halten würde. Die Mundschnur darf nicht länger als 15cm sein, sonst bekommst du Tüdel. Allerdings knote ich den Beifänger ohne Wirbel an. Wäre ja mal einen Versuch mit Wirbel wert. Den Tüdel gibt es nicht wegen Eindrehungen, sondern weil die leichte Fliege zu träge ist und schon im Flug nicht hinterher kommt.

Um diese Jahreszeit brauchst du eigentlich keinen Beifänger mehr.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

#6 Danke für eure Tipps...

Werd es mit 15er Fireline probieren und 1m- 1,5m mono davor schalten. Werd es mal mit Springer und dann auch ohne versuchen. Ohne ist eh besser für meinen Kleinen (8 Jahre).


----------



## kraft 67 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Wenn Du Fireline mit irgendetwas anderem verbindest - v.a. mit Mono direkt : teste den Knoten lieber etwas genauer , spreche aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung ...


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Bin Brandungsangler und kenne von daher einige gute Verbindungsknoten


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Bin Brandungsangler und kenne von daher einige gute Verbindungsknoten



Trotzdem testen. Bernd das Brot hat recht


----------



## hummerpaule (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Klaus, wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst, dann kannst du die Fische stranden wie beim Brandungsangeln. Ich brauche dafür keinen Kescher. Sieh dir den Boden an und angle an den glatten Stellen, also da wo die See nicht grad Sand/Steine aufgetürmt hat. Kescher ist zu umständlich, egal wie lang der Stiel ist.
> 
> Für den Beifänger brauchst du unbedingt ein monofiles Vorfach. Wenn du den an eine Geflochtene knotest, scheuert sich ganz fix die Schnur durch. Also ich kenne keinen Knoten der halten würde. Die Mundschnur darf nicht länger als 15cm sein, sonst bekommst du Tüdel. Allerdings knote ich den Beifänger ohne Wirbel an. Wäre ja mal einen Versuch mit Wirbel wert. Den Tüdel gibt es nicht wegen Eindrehungen, sondern weil die leichte Fliege zu träge ist und schon im Flug nicht hinterher kommt.
> 
> Um diese Jahreszeit brauchst du eigentlich keinen Beifänger mehr.







Die Nummer mit dem Stranden lassen der Fische finde ich überhaupt nicht schön.......warum denn???? 
Wenn ich den Fisch vielleicht dann zurücksetze habe ich ihn nur unnötig verletzt!!!!#d
Geh dem Fisch mit dem Kescher entgegen bitte....dem Fisch zu Liebe!!!!
Viel Erfolg dann ;-))


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

moin, aber wenn ich den fisch(aus welchen gründen auch immer: zu klein, zu groß, braun...) nicht entnehmen möchte, fasse ich ihn gar nicht an/lande ihn nicht!
der haken wird noch im wasser gelöst!!!

ansonsten ist es halt ne geschmacksfrage: stranden oder keschern.

ich bevorzuge das stranden.

schönen gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Eine 65er nicht bis zur Erschöpfung ausgedrillte Forelle mit der Hand zur landen ist nicht so einfach. Insbesondere, wenn man mit einer 3m-Rute in der Hand bis zur Hüfte im Wasser steht.

Stranden ist nur dann eine gute Lösung, wenn der Fisch in die Küche soll. Ansonsten ist ein Keschern und dabei den Kescher/Fisch im Wasser zu lassen  immer noch deutlich schonender, als an einem Fisch rumzuwürgen, der für die eigenen Hände eigentlich zu groß ist.


----------



## Rosi (17. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Naja, das Thema ist sooo durchgekaut, da macht doch mal nen neuen Thread auf. Stranden oder Keschern? Hier war vom Blinker mit Springer die Rede.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Mefo: Spinnen mit Blinker und Fliege*

Werd dann doch lieber zum Kescher greifen... kann sich ja ne untermaßige oder geschohnte Forelle an meinen Haken verirren.

Werd Anfang-Mitte Oktober mal antesten ob was geht.


----------

